
What if an algorithm could predict your unborn child’s intelligence? - xTWOz
https://onezero.medium.com/what-if-an-algorithm-could-predict-your-unborn-childs-intelligence-a546153707de
======
ecpottinger
The problem is I know smart people who do very little because they are too
lazy, and people who are not that smart but keep working on a problem until
they solve it.

IQ is only the potential of a person, not the guaranteed result.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
In fact, by that logic, its a negative correlation!

My old Engineering Professor noted that his B students were the successful
ones that reached high levels in the real world.

------
bediger4000
What if? The USA, at least, is heading towards a fairly strict "human life
begins at conception" legal stance. That makes abortions, and many birth
control methods, into murder. USA citizens, at least, wouldn't be able to do
anything about this. Less righteous countries would have an advantage in 20-30
years of selection for intelligence.

------
bryanrasmussen
I think, from reading the article, the question seems more like what if it
couldn't?

